# Gan 249 V2 M review



## Mrhashtagpickle (Mar 5, 2022)

The Gan 249 v2 M is a good 2x2 for its price. ($20) 
There is something’s that could use changing on this cube. The magnets are pretty moderate and could have something to adjust them.
And the corners flip way too easily.
the cube should have a anti-flip lock on them so the corners don’t flip as easily.

also the colors start to fade after a few months, I’ve had mine for maybe 3 or 4 months and it’s already started to fade.
I am very happy that I made the purchase but am aware that I should of got a qiyi ms 2x2 M or a Gan 251 Pro M.

buy one of those, if you plan on using it for heavy use.

cube rating: 9/10 stars


----------



## qwr (Mar 9, 2022)

You gave it 9/10 after saying it cornertwists too easily and fades? 
The true comparison is against a Valk 2


----------



## Arnavol (Mar 10, 2022)

I have a 249v2M and haven't noticed fading or corner twists. I have other issues (magnets layout).
I wouldn't compare it to the Valk2, completely different cube, especially because of the smaller size.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 10, 2022)

aamiel said:


> I have a 249v2M and haven't noticed fading or corner twists. I have other issues (magnets layout).
> I wouldn't compare it to the Valk2, completely different cube, especially because of the smaller size.


Considering it is $20 I would say it should be comparable to a Valk. 49mm is far too small for someone like me, I very much enjoyed the Qiyi MS 2x2 but being 49.5mm (.5mm larger than this GAN) I had trouble turning it comfortably.


----------



## Arnavol (Mar 10, 2022)

I have the Valk quite lose and the GAN249 quite tight. I enjoy them both in very different ways. My times are better with the Valk but for casual cubing, I enjoy the small GAN. I do have small hands.


----------

